# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Ismail Kadare: Komunizmi dhe letërsia

## CRO

*Komunizmi dhe letërsia - Ismail Kadare**

(Shkëputur nga Konferenca e mbajtur në Forumin Botëror të Letërsisë në Munih, 22-III-1992)

Rendi komunist ishte ai që më shumë se çdo rend tjetër e mori seriozisht luftën kundër letërsisë. Komunizmi dhe letërsia e vërtetë smund të bashkëjetonin kurrë. Qëndrimi mohues ndaj letërsisë nuk është deformim i mëvonshëm. Ai është në gjenezën e komunizmit. Paragrafët e cekët të Marksit për letërsinë antike ose për Shekspirin sjanë veç një alibi për të mbuluar krimin e mëvonshëm. Në vizionin e tij të botës së ardhshme nuk ka vend për letërsinë. Artikulli platformë i Leninit Letërsia e partisë dhe organizata e partisë ishte aq barbar për nga pasojat e tij, saqë mund të kishte poshtë nënshkrimin e Xhingis Khanit. Por, nga artikulli i Leninit te pushkatimet e Stalinit, te urrejtja patologjike e Maos për shkrimtarët, gjer te Pol Poti i Kamboxhias, që i masakronte njëlloj, si ata që shkruanin libra, dhe ata që i lexonin ato, kalon si një fill i kuq qëndrimi për letërsinë.
Totalitarizmi kuptoi, gjithashtu, se shkatërrimi i letërsisë nuk mund të bëhej vetëm me terror. Ai e kuptoi se jo asgjësimi, por vetasgjësimi i letërsisë do të ishte zgjidhje e plotë e problemit. Komunizmi totalitar nisi kështu një nga aksionet më kriminale të tij: varrosjen e letërsisë prej vetë shkrimtarëve. Vetëcensurën, këtë sëmundje shekullore, me të cilën letërsia qe ndeshur edhe më parë dhe që në një mënyrë ose në një tjetër e kishte kapërcyer, komunizmi u përpoq ta kthente në murtajë.
Dhe ia arriti, në një farë mënyre, ta bënte këtë. Mijëra shkrimtarë, kryesisht mediokër, e rrethonin nga të gjitha anët tempullin e letërsisë. Numri i tyre shtohej çdo ditë në atë masë që numri i shkrimtarëve të vërtetë, të atyre që përpiqeshin të mbanin gjallë zjarrin e shenjtë, sa vinte pakësohej.
Asnjëherë letërsia e gjysmës së botës nuk kishte ndeshur me një rrezik të tillë. Shkrimtarët u ndanë kështu më dysh: në atë që tradhtuan tempullin dhe në ata që i qëndruan besnikë. Pyetja hyjnore që mund tu bëhej shkrimtarëve të Lindjes çbëre ti Adam? do të kishte në këtë rast dy përgjigje. E para: unë u degradova sipas ligjeve të komunizmit. E dyta: unë vazhdova të shkruaj normalisht, sikur komunizmi të mos ekzistonte.
Është thënë edhe herë të tjera se, të mendoje normalisht në botën e çmendur komuniste, është, ndërkaq, një qëndresë e parë. Të flisje normalisht, kjo ishte pothuajse heroike.
Komunizmi u shemb pa njëmendësuar dot ëndrrën e tij të mbrapshtë. Ne arritëm në fundin e këtij mijëvjeçari pa të. Ka tre mijë vjet që letërsia jeton në botë. Mijëvjeçari i saj i parë ka qenë i pasur e plotë dritë. I dyti, për fat të keq, ishte i varfër. U duk sikur njerëzimi donte të pushonte një farë kohe, gjersa erdhi mijëvjeçari i tretë, ky që po jetojmë, i cili prapë e ringjalli letërsinë. Le të shpresojmë që mijëvjeçari i ri, i katërti i saj, të mos përsëritë, për një simetri fatale të dytin.

* Titulli i Redaksisë MVSK.

Burimi: Standard, 5-V-2015, f. 16. (MVSK)

----------

